# DIY taxidermy?



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

I started doing taxidermy at 9. It is like anything else not difficult to learn. It has some rules just like any other disipline. It is truly the most natural of arts and has become highly competitive due to the great organizations around the world that support taxidermists.

Basic tools are a good small knife, a pair of side cutters, a set of chains with hooks to skin down birds or small game and store bought box of borax.

You can buy foam manikins for birds to rhinos, and glass eyes to match. 

Here is the link to one of the best places you can go for information to learn taxidermy:

http://www.taxidermy.net/


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks BSK


----------

